# Collection of BMW's detailed by KDS detailing



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

In the same style as the collection of Audis detailed by kds here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=157396

Next collection of German cars in order is BMW's, as with the Audis will link all of the cars together which I don't have either enough pics of content to post a single thread , and will leave out any special details and different services to single threads of the bmw's .

So here goes :thumb:

First car 635 sent to use from the dealership as the solution from them was repaint only.

The car had been left in an air port car park for 2 weeks and when the owner had come back from holiday their shiny new car had bird bombs all over the top surfaces and baked in nicely leaving behind etchings.

Spoke to the owner when dropping the car off for detail package and decided to have the wheels refurbed at the same visit too :thumb:

During the process we noticed some buffer lines and the owner had told me that they had the key scratch repaired by the main dealer too

Befores

















































































































































Afters








































































































































Next car 645
































































































Next 645 soft top

Befores














































Afters


















































































































next car E30 320 soft top

afters only


















































































next car E46 320ci

befores and durings























































Afters























































next car E46 320D

befores























































afters
































































next car E46 330 soft top

befores













































































































Afters
































































Next car E90 320D part wet sand 4 days old (top surfaces only and top edge of sides)



















durings




























Afters









































































Next car E93 335D

Afters





































Next car 335i

before




























I wet sand the bonnet on this car as it was showing bad orange peel

here is an after reflection shot














































water sheeting of this car











Next car Z4 black

Before























































Afters























































Next car Z4 red

befores
































































Afters
































































Hope you like what you viewed :thumb:

Next collection is the M series all together on one thread and then BMW's wet sand details all together , and as i wrote at the first part of this thread will post the longer in depth write ups of some bmw's on single threads as the Audis i still have to do to :thumb:

Many thanks for reading and fire away the questions and i will try to remember all the different cars

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome post, lots of hard work gone into those cars.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Outstanding work and unbelievable correction!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

A great read and some lovely work.....:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning as always. what did u use in the engine bay on the first 6 series (635) really wet finish..


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Great results, lots of work went into those beauties. 
What glass product did you use for the sheeting vid on the E93 335i windscreen? Wonderful wet finnish on the 635d!!

Detritus.


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of hard work there with some minging engine bays and swirly paint! 

Good job :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> stunning as always. what did u use in the engine bay on the first 6 series (635) really wet finish..


Dont hold me to this , memory says its Astral maintanance spray , which is a water displacer and rust inhibitor .

I will dig out the info for it :thumb:



detritus said:


> Great results, lots of work went into those beauties.
> What glass product did you use for the sheeting vid on the E93 335i windscreen? Wonderful wet finnish on the 635d!!
> 
> Detritus.


The carlack window treatment twins :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

fantastic work - amazing reflections there! Well done.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd give my right arm (i'm left handed!) for you to work on my BMW! Bit off what i can afford at the moment so i'll have to try and wet sand it myself.

Want a few days bouncy castle hire for a wet sand??? lol

Top work though mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Kelly


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work as always


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Damn some of those were in a right old state! Great work!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

That black 6 Series does it for me. The engine bay looks amazing! Top work.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

love it, love it, love it

another super thread 

any pic's of the owner's face's lol


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work!!!!!!:thumb:

Superb reflections!!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I get excited every time I see you've made a new thread in the studio 

Your work, camera skills and posts are second to none for me! :thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Rudders16v (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing finished results, I can't believe the state of some of the newer cars you see, especially given their cost/value, fantastic transformations though Kelly


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Really don't know what to say to be honest, which in an odd kind of way is the best compliment that I can give. Just speachless at the quality of work in there :doublesho

Thanks for sharing that KDS


----------



## sau98rpe (Apr 21, 2009)

thats e30 what are those wheels, horrid get some 15" bbs cross spokes those are a crime.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> stunning as always. what did u use in the engine bay on the first 6 series (635) really wet finish..


Hi Ronnie :wave:

Here is the link to the website of car care and cleaning products , they do a few different engine dressings too :thumb:

http://www.astralcsl.com/browse.do;jsessionid=14A4A1D6D5270844BE4A88283B706B7D

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Have the wheels been refurbed on all of them?! 

The ones on the 645i Cab are diamond cut from factory, have they been re-finished in high power silver or shadow chrome by any chance?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

sau98rpe said:


> thats e30 what are those wheels, horrid get some 15" bbs cross spokes those are a crime.


agree they are hideous. i've got some 15" BBS cross spokes from an E30 on my e21 :driver:


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW! 
An inspiration to say the least...had to chuckle though, i've got the style 32's (the multispoke ones on the red 320D) and theyre a sod to keep clean!!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> Have the wheels been refurbed on all of them?!
> 
> The ones on the 645i Cab are diamond cut from factory, have they been re-finished in high power silver or shadow chrome by any chance?


Shadow chrome :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Great work! What do you use on your engine bays mate?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

loving some of those 50/50's


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Shadow chrome :thumb:


Thanks, Were they diamond cut before? Do you have any photos of a refurb job on these wheels at all..

http://www.fucck.co.uk/photos/540/spec1.jpg

As you can see I need them doing next summer!

Thanks


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

This is my fave 50/50 shot so far... :thumb:

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll168/kdskeltec/bmw E46 320 ci/Bmw320cibeforedetail58.jpg


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

love the engine bay on the 1st 6 series :argie: what was the quality of finish on it like? i.e was it greasy? great paint correction on the rest of the motors BTW. The beamers are gleamers nw lol


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

As above, amazing work!!:buffer:

Could I ask, what product do yo use to clean the soft tops?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> Thanks, Were they diamond cut before? Do you have any photos of a refurb job on these wheels at all..
> 
> http://www.fucck.co.uk/photos/540/spec1.jpg
> 
> ...


I will have a look some time for photos and get back to you :thumb:



ctownshend said:


> This is my fave 50/50 shot so far... :thumb:
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll168/kdskeltec/bmw E46 320 ci/Bmw320cibeforedetail58.jpg


Yep very good example of 50/50 :doublesho



capri kid said:


> love the engine bay on the 1st 6 series :argie: what was the quality of finish on it like? i.e was it greasy? great paint correction on the rest of the motors BTW. The beamers are gleamers nw lol


The engine bay products used i think are in the write up earlier i think , but if not will find details and post them



Black Squirrel said:


> As above, amazing work!!:buffer:
> 
> Could I ask, what product do yo use to clean the soft tops?


The products are 303 cleaner and fabric seal :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kelly, 

Semi off topic, but any chance you could post some more pictures of your LSB interior? I just picked up an 02 LSB M3 myself and have a fetish with the LSB factory interior.

Thanks.

-Brett


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Excellent work on those bimmers. I love bimmers me. The 6 series is a really good car but over priced imo.

Looking at some of the pics on this site, you've got to wonder what some people use to wash their cars.

I've put bimmers and cars through car washes, washed 'em with sponges but never had my paint work look as bad. Course I know better now!

Awesome wet sanding shots too. Shame you're at the other end of the country to me!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Some amazing results! :argie:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

stunning work :thumb: that red looked dripping wet.


----------



## tomma (Nov 20, 2010)

wow some superb work on show here great attention to detail and it shows in the end results great job


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

braymond141 said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Semi off topic, but any chance you could post some more pictures of your LSB interior? I just picked up an 02 LSB M3 myself and have a fetish with the LSB factory interior.
> 
> ...


got a another thread like this to come, but this time just BMW M3's then it will have my car in this one too :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------

